# Poundland Vinyl - help removing the self adhesive



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi guys

Does anyone have any experience with the self adhesive vinyl floor tiles from poundland? I've bought a pack and I'm considering using them in a leopard gecko viv with a heatmat underneath.

I've read all sorts about not removing the backing so you can remove them easily etc. I've also read many views on them not giving of any fumes.

I do not intend on sticking them down and because they will be sat on a heat mat i'd rather remove the adhesive layer all together - just incase something comes of it.

I was wondering if anyone had done this and could give me an easy way of doing it?

Cheers.


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

Hya
yeah I use them in my 3ft viv
no fumes or anything
I left the sticky part untouched and just put insullation tape to hold em together 
not had a problem and my Leo doing great


----------

